# kabellose mechanische Tastatur?



## COM48 (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Pcghx User,
Ich wollte mal fragen ob es kabellose mechanische Tastaturen überhaubt gibt, und wenn ja welche Modelle, wo sie erhältlich sind und so weiter.
Danke schon mal im vorhinein, ich hoffe, dass euch ein paar Modelle einfallen.
MfG, Com48


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. Juni 2011)

Hi COM48,
erst einmal die Frage, warum es unbedingt eine kalbellose, mechanische Tastatur sein soll. Grundsätzlich sind mechanische Tastaturen kabelgebunden, wobei "grundsätzlich" heißt, es gibt Ausnahmen. Zum Bleistift diese: Ione X-Armor U27 wireless - Daten : Mechanische Tastaturen: Marketinghype oder Wunderwaffe? Theorie, Praxis und 5 Tastaturen im Härtetest
Einfach mal Google 'en...
*Edit*
Beziehungsweise hier: Gemini U27


----------



## COM48 (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo Brennmeister0815,
Kabellos muss die Tastatur sein, da ich den Fernseher als Monitor verwende und entsprechend weit vom Pc entfernt sitze.
Mechanische Tastaturen mag ich einfach wegen des Tippgefühls, weswegen ich einfach mal wissen wollte, ob so etwas überhaupt existiert. Die von dir gezeigten Modelle sehen jedenfalls sehr gut aus. Mal sehen ob ich mir eine der beiden zulegen werde.
MfG Com48


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juni 2011)

Hi *COM48*,
O.K., Du möchtest also "simply the Best": Die Unabhängigkeit eines kabellosen Tastenbretts und die Vorzüge der mechanischen Tastentechnik  Es gibt bestimmt noch andere kabellose, mechanische Tastaturen. Vielleicht gibt's hier Willkommen in der Cherry-Welt der Möglichkeiten! noch was passendes. Ansonsten, wie bereits angeführt, Google
Poste mal zu gegebener Zeit, für welches Tastenbrett Du Dich entschieden hast.
Viel Glück & ein gutes Händchen beim Kauf!


----------



## COM48 (29. Juni 2011)

Hi Brennmeister0815,
"Simply the best" ist im Grunde richtig, denn wenn ich schon die mMn beste Maus ever besitze (R.a.t. 9 ftw!), brauche ich doch schon das passende. Tastaturen-Pendant. Leider sind die mech. Keyboards relativ teuer, weswegen mein Zeugnisgeld wohl nicht ausreichen wird. Da ist wohl sparen angesagt. MfG Com48


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juni 2011)

Jup! Die Old-school-Tastenbretter sind durch die Bank weg hochpreisig  Aber dafür bekommt man -in der Regel- auch was Gutes  Dann also fleißig weiter "stricken" und zu gegebener Zeit zuschlagen!
Und immer schön fleißig/erfolgreich in der Schule sein, wird sich in barer Münze bemerkbar machen  Schon mal über'n Ferienjob nachgedacht?


----------



## COM48 (30. Juni 2011)

Ferienjob wird etwas schwierig, da man dafür doch 15 sein muss, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juni 2011)

...das sind diese Momente, in denen ich mich wieder ganz _alt_ fühle  Meines Erachtens sollte das Austragen von Zeitungen/Lokalpostille möglich sein. Jedenfalls sehe ich immer wieder recht junge Leute den Lokalanzeiger austragen... Kommt wahrscheinlich nicht _sooo_ viel bei 'rum, _mühsam_ ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen


----------



## COM48 (30. Juni 2011)

Naja, versuchen kann ichs ja mal. Ansonsten: Fleißig Taschengeld sammeln und bei Oma die Fenster putzen  Was mein Alter betrifft: mit viel Info-ins-Hirn-quetschen kann man auch niedriges Alter ausgleichen!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. Juli 2011)

COM48 schrieb:


> Was mein Alter betrifft: mit viel Info-ins-Hirn-quetschen kann man auch niedriges Alter ausgleichen!


 Öhm fühltest Du Dich ob Deines "zarten" Alters auf den Schlips getreten  War doch gar nicht so gemeint! Wenn dem doch so gewesen sein soll, sorry 
Vielleicht reicht für'n Anfang eine gebrauchte Tastatur? Gewiss, nicht leicht was passendes zu finden...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt noch andere kabellose, mechanische Tastaturen. Vielleicht gibt's hier Willkommen in der Cherry-Welt der Möglichkeiten! noch was passendes.



Gibts leider leider leider leider nicht. (*eine "Cymotion Xpert Solar" mit Blackies, das wärs*seufz*)


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibts leider leider leider leider nicht. (*eine "Cymotion Xpert Solar" mit Blackies, das wärs*seufz*)


 Hm, ein Versuch war es wert. Tja, wo wir gerade bei wünsch-Dir-was sind: Mein Traum-Tastenbrett wäre eine _ergonomische_ Tastatur á la *Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000* mit Stahlgrundplatte und Cherry *Blue* und/oder *Brown* Switches...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2011)

In der Form kenne ich keine, aber viele der exotischen voll-ergonomischen mit eigenständigen Layouts verwenden afaik MX.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Juli 2011)

Schon klar, war auch nur ein _wäre-schön-wenn-es-so-etwas-gäbe_ Annahme. Bis es in Zukunft sowas vielleicht mal gibt, hacke ich auf den guten FILCO's 'rum. Jetzt von zu Hause aus auf der mit den *blauen* Switches-click, click, click...


----------

